# getting to deso



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

We used wrinkle road and it was in pretty good shape a couple weeks ago. Some folks we talked to at the take out said sand wash was terrible but I have never gone that way. Wrinkle road was hard packed dirt with tar sprayed on it.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Rick A said:


> We used wrinkle road and it was in pretty good shape a couple weeks ago. Some folks we talked to at the take out said sand wash was terrible but I have never gone that way. Wrinkle road was hard packed dirt with tar sprayed on it.


I used Sandwash Rd July 7th and I can't say it was terrible. Maybe not quite as nice as packed dirt with tar sprayed on it but it wasn't terribly washboard or rutted out either. I think most of the time I was doing about 25mph until the end when the turns tighten up but overall felt like the road was in good shape. Never been the other way.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm at home now looking at my Utah Road and Recreation Atlas. Soldier Creek road and Nine Mile Canyon road are blacktop. Once you hit the turnoff to Wrinkle Rd. You get the hard pack with tar but you lose the tar and hit a super dusty but 
decent stretch before you get to the river.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

We have a Deso trip coming up, and I'm tired of Sand Wash. Trying to piece together the Nine Mile Canyon route but Mapquest isn't cooperating. This is the famous, Nine Mile with all the rock art, right? I can see where the asphalt ends (or more like it turns into Cottonwood Cny Rd), but where do you turn off Nine Mile to get to Wrinkle Rd, and does that go to Sandwash Rd? Also, does it get like real 4-wheeling rough, or more like you just need some ground clearance? Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

Nine Mile Canyon Rd does have many petroglyphs there were signs at both turns and though I do have a F250 I never needed 4 wheel drive. Clearance was not an issue either, from what I can tell sand wash requires more clearance. I did not have any problems but the shuttle company did drag and bend my trailor jack. So even though I have never been on sand wash it appears you need more ground clearance for it than the southern route.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I live in Grand Junction and distances for both routes from here are about the same. I've driven both ways but I'm going south in Sept. The highways are 4 lanes and driving is faster and easier. Nine Canyon is now paved quite a way so you"ll spend less time on the gravel and dirt roads. The draw down to the launch site is tough whichever way you go.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Good to know it's the same time north or south. I'll try Nine Mile, but still trying to figure out where you turn off to Wrinkle Rd, and then to Sand Wash I guess? Or is it just kinda obvious?


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

There is a sign at the turnoff to Wrinkle Rd and a sign at Wrinkle Rd. I have a hard time posting pictures here but if you PM me your email, I will send you a picture of a good map of the area. The Utah Road and Recreation atlas has damn near every dirt road in Utah and is well worth the $25.


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Rick. Just ordered the Utah Atlas off Amazon; only $20!


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

*Change of topic from route to bugs...*

The Google map app says the drive distance from Salida to Sand Wash is about 10 minutes and 20 miles difference between the two, with the northern route being the shorter in both cases. 

Seems like it doesn't matter much, which jibes with most responses to the thread. Nobody really recommended one over the other.

Now does anyone have an update on the skeeters at the boat ramp? We're launching next week.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Got off Saturday. Mosquitoes weren't bad. Biting flies were an issue throughout the trip. The kids even had bug suits on while on the boat for 1 stretch. They were very aggressive. Only time I put a head net on was one night when I was doing something with a headlamp on.

The road in seemed a lot bumpier than in April. I never got above 30.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Was still trying to decide which way to go to get to Deso. from Grand Junction. My trip is 9/13. I finally called the BLM in Price and talked with the river ranger (I think his name is Ben). He said to go through Nine Mile Canyon. It's an easier drive, more scenic, and there's less chance of having to deal with oil and gas trucks.


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

I had never been there before and we went in from US Hwy 191 about a mile west (or maybe it is considered South) of Myton. We drove in on Tues July 18 around 1:00 in the afternoon and only saw 1 vehicle. Some BLM employees coming out with a trailer. Didn't see any oil rigs. I think it only had about 30 miles of gravel Rd. It wasn't that bad. Some washboard areas made it slower in some parts. It seemed pretty easy to navigate but the signs were small.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I just drove to and ran Deso and here are my thoughts on getting there. I live in Grand Junction and drove from the south, the Nine Mile Canyon route. Others coming from Idaho and Wyoming took the north route. Their drive on the dirt road was easier and faster than ours. On Nine Mile a lot of the drainage's had been washed out a little from recent rain and slowed us down (we were all pulling trailers). However, Nine Mile is more interesting and the scenery is amazing, much better than the other way. My conclusion: If you're in a hurry go the north route. If you have a little more time go through Nine Mile.

The road down Sand Wash, from the junction, had been graded and was in good shape.


----------

